# Halloween Costumes



## elevan (Oct 4, 2011)

If you're sending your kids out trick or treating this year...I'm curious as to what they will be dressed up as.

What spooky, cute or creative costume have you conjured up?


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2011)

My oldest boy has recently lost both of his top, front teeth and so when he smiles he looks like a vampire...so that is what he'll be going as.

Youngest boy....no idea yet...


----------



## kstaven (Oct 4, 2011)

Our kids just started working on theirs.


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Our kids just started working on theirs.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7_hpnx0182.jpg


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 4, 2011)

DSS wants to be the Grim Reaper, and DSD wants to be Daphne from Scooby Doo.  We havent' started on costumes yet!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 4, 2011)

My daughter said she wants to be frankenstein. My son hasn't decided yet


----------



## pekinduck<3er (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine


----------

